# How to Activate Trip Computer



## jhrain (Jul 5, 2006)

I have an '05 SE Frontier 4x4 Auto. I've heard the trip computer is built in, just not activated.

Any suggestions on how I get it activated?

JIM


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Forget about it, we have a window in the cluster where it is and the non comps have a window to the left of it, or something like that. If it's "hidden" then you'd have to get a different gauge face.


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

every frontier should have the trip computer. all it is, is a resetable milage counter. push your adjuster on your cluster and it should say trip or "A" and it should have less miles then the normal odometer.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Centuron, the mileage computer is built into the same display that we all have. In the right light, I can see all the functions of the LCD screen that I dont have..... Now how to activate all the hidden features? there have been several discussions about it, but nothing concrete.

The display underneath the tachometer is only the 4x4 indicator, nothing else.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

inyourface1650 said:


> Centuron, the mileage computer is built into the same display that we all have. In the right light, I can see all the functions of the LCD screen that I dont have..... Now how to activate all the hidden features? there have been several discussions about it, but nothing concrete.
> 
> The display underneath the tachometer is only the 4x4 indicator, nothing else.


 Really? I thought that the openings in the face plates were in different positions.
Anybody that could figure out this mod would be brilliant. While they are at it how about tire pressure readouts revealed like the Pathfinders have?


----------



## fredericoribeiro (Jan 4, 2012)

Found this thread and wonder if anyone could activate the trip computer. My car's display has all the clusters but it only shows trip A and B.
Tks


----------



## hangdogdaddy38 (May 20, 2015)

I was wondering the same thing. I have the display and you can see the icons under the glass but it's not activated. Any way to do it or have the dealership do it??


----------

